# Charlie hanging out



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a few new pic's of Charlie  still not sure what Charlie is yet but I am thinking maybe girl not totally positive on that though I heard some monkey chatter out of Charlie but not sure if Charlie is just hearing Ollie from upstairs and imitating him because he is so LOUD...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Charlie is so pretty!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

charlie is beautiful. Big fluff on the lamp lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW! I am in love with your tiel! Don't ever leave your door unlocked..hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> WOW! I am in love with your tiel! Don't ever leave your door unlocked..hehe


are you going to sneak it back over the border in your coat?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Charlie is one very pretty tiel!! Beautiful!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh what a stunner!! He really is a beautiful colour.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> are you going to sneak it back over the border in your coat?


I'll go around and take a boat..


----------

